# New Humidor!



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Purchased a new Humidor from a BOTL, heres some pics of her all seasoned and stocked up. My other Humi is basically empty now so I can finally start buying in bulk again! Pics suck, taken with a camera phone :sad:



















Top shelf- Ruinations, sopranos, liga privadas, flying pig, Centurians, JdN Antanos...










Middle Shelf- Final Blends, CL3's, Diesels, GAR's...










Bottom Shelf- Slow-aged, more CL3's and ML3's, Intensos...










Have some RP 1961's and a bundle of Famous Nic 3000's on the way to start stocking back up the old humidor!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks great. I love humis.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Looks Grest! Enjoy it!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Very VERY nice. Great looking horde too.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Very sharp! I'm definitely jealous. Have you had a chance to try the Centurian yet? I'm trying to let them rest, but I have six sitting in my humi that I would love to toast.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Let them sit, they are not good right off the truck at all. Ive smoked a few in the past with a year+ age on them and they are great. I smoked one that I recently purchased and it was nothing like the others I had smoked. The ones on my top shelf will be sitting for a long time before I touch them.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice, those cigars look awesome sitting there with no cellos on them. I bet that humi smells great whenever you open it to grab the smoke of the day.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Dread said:


> Let them sit, they are not good right off the truck at all. Ive smoked a few in the past with a year+ age on them and they are great. I smoked one that I recently purchased and it was nothing like the others I had smoked. The ones on my top shelf will be sitting for a long time before I touch them.


Thanks for the advice. I'll try to resist for a while. :tu


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Brett, nice looking Humi you've got there Bro!!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sweet. That looks killer.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Nice Humidor i got mines 4 days and I am still paranoid if its seasoned right. I also like that brass digital hygrometer. what brand is it?


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice stash for sure!


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice.:hat: Even though I am cooler guy I think draws in a humidor are a good touch. They allow you to organize you sticks better and you dont have to deal with fumbling around with cigar and risk damaging them.


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice humi and sticks. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice humi and nice selection of sticks. Enjoy the CL3 and try the ML3 if you get a chance.


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

great humi, great cigars, enjoy


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice humi!


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice humi and stash you got there. Like the bear as well.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

It found its new home..

Brett, enjoy it! 

It was a pleasure doing business with you! I wish I was able to keep it, but did not fit on my shelf. I liked the way you stacked the sticks.. nice!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Classy lookin' humidor, dude. 

ARe those Final Blends? How are they?!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!



PufPufPass said:


> I found its new home..
> 
> Brett, enjoy it!
> 
> It was a pleasure doing business with you! I wish I was able to keep it, but did not fit on my shelf. I liked the way you stacked the sticks.. nice!


Ill have to update the pics, especially after tomorrow. Since I have all this new space Ive been loading up on cigars and the top shelf just keeps on changing. Right now theres a lot less Centurians and some RP 1961's on top but after tomorrow the top shelf will be almost completly different, I have 50 cigars coming in tomorrow!



dartstothesea said:


> Classy lookin' humidor, dude.
> 
> ARe those Final Blends? How are they?!


Yes they are final blends, and they are some tasty little oscuro treats! For the price they are fantastic, if you want a few shoot me a PM and ill send you a couple to try out.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Nice humi and nice selection of sticks. Enjoy the CL3 and try the ML3 if you get a chance.


The CL3's are great cigars, I cant believe how long they have flown under the radar far. Same with the ML3's, arganese cigars are top notch.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Dread said:


> The CL3's are great cigars, I cant believe how long they have flown under the radar far. Same with the ML3's, arganese cigars are top notch.


Not to mention that the boxes are now about $50...can't beat that!


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome Hydro!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice humi!


----------



## wagsgt (Jun 12, 2010)

looks great


----------

